# Costa Rica update help



## jfbookers (Dec 13, 2006)

Will be in CR on our first visit the first of Feb. and have read all posted about CR so no need to repeat.We have a 3 BR in San Jose for the first week with a 2 night trip to an all inclusive costal casino mid week (our first AI) We then have 4 nights to chose our destination and sights. Any new thoughts or information would help. We are looking at a canopy tour and volcano viewing. In 50s but like to walk, scuba and explore. Thanks in advance for any suggestions from the all knowing TUG community. Yours, Jim


----------



## eal (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Jim,
If you are spending a week in San Jose you will be able to check out a couple of volcanoes (Poas, Irazu) and do a canpoy tour or two, go to the butterfly garden, take a coffee tour, etc.

For those 4 as-yet-unbooked days I would suggest Manuel Antonio National Park - not too far from San Jose, and a great combination of beach, rainforest, mountains and wildlife.

My favourite tour in that area is the Damas Estuary tour, about 4 km north of Quepos.  I think it is called Chino Tours and the guide Diego has a wealth of knowledge about all the flora and fauna.  

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## jfbookers (Dec 29, 2006)

*More info please*

Thanks for the one reply. We will probably follow your suggestions. If there is a board where I might get more replies please send me there. Thanks in advance. Jim


----------



## riverside (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the most incredible places we've been out of San Jose was the Arenal Volcano and the Tabacon hot springs.  Be sure to take your bathing suit.  They have a regular swimming pool or you can relax right in the river in the hot pools. If you walk upstream along the river there is a path that goes closer to the volano.  Our guide showed it to us.  No one else was on it. The volano was very active when we were there.  You could hear the volcano spitting out rocks, the monkeys were howling in the trees and we were sitting in the hot pools.  Nothing can beat that.


----------

